

Show HN: Selectively block Hacker News so that you can go and build stuff - kunalb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jinnmpknfiddigjpajbdpocllklbpjnn

======
angryasian
this is already built into HN, procrastinate

~~~
kunalb
noprocrast is time based. this extension only lets you submit links, and view
the discussions of "Show hn" links that you created. visiting any other
discussion on hacker news redirects you to a quote by richard hamming.

